# ALL GONE - various parts



## DCLane (12 Mar 2017)

I'm in the process of a clear-out and the following are available - just pay postage or collection from Dewsbury/Leeds. Photos are at the bottom:

GONE: Felt 27.2 seatpost - scratched

Felt MTB saddle

Stems:
Silver one - missing 2 bolts
Zoom MTB about 110mm
Forgie 120mm very small bar clamp
Nologo about 70mm - missing a bolt
The 90mm
Unknown about 60mm
GONE: RSP 100mm

Rear derailleurs:
Shimano Deore rear derailleur - well used

GONE: Shimano SIS rear derailleur x 2
GONE: Shimano Acera rear derailleur - well used

Promax brake caliper


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Mar 2017)

Paging @clyde 

One of those mechs should do you good.


----------



## wifflebat (12 Mar 2017)

Oooh
What size are the hole centres on the calliper? Looking to drag an old mtb out of the dark ages and into the world of stopping when I want to. Frame has rear mounts which I think are 50mm centres but will need to double check


----------



## S-Express (12 Mar 2017)

wifflebat said:


> Frame has rear mounts which I think are 50mm centres but will need to double check



IS mounts are 51mm and there is only one standard IS fitting. You will need to check if the caliper is front or rear as for IS calipers, the two are not always compatible.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Mar 2017)

Clamp size on the 70 and 90 mm stems please?


----------



## DCLane (12 Mar 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Clamp size on the 70 and 90 mm stems please?



The 3T The stem is about 26mm and the NoLogo about 23mm.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Mar 2017)

DCLane said:


> The 3T The stem is about 26mm and the NoLogo about 23mm.


NVM then thanks i was really after a 70 mm in a 25.4 and a 90 OS ,


----------



## wifflebat (12 Mar 2017)

@S-Express 


Ummm....
It looks like this...?


----------



## XiShT (14 Mar 2017)

Interested in the seat post and a few other bits, PM on its way!


----------



## clyde (15 Mar 2017)

Can I have the SIS rear mech please.


----------



## DCLane (15 Mar 2017)

clyde said:


> Can I have the SIS rear mech please.



No problem. Postage would be about £2.85-3 from Royal Mail. Want any other bits with it?

Could you PM me your address.


----------



## clyde (15 Mar 2017)

DCLane said:


> No problem. Postage would be about £2.85-3 from Royal Mail. Want any other bits with it?
> 
> Could you PM me your address.



PM sent thanks.


----------



## clyde (4 Apr 2017)

Thanks for the parts, put this into use today. Perfectly serviceable after a little tlc. Cheers


----------

